# anyone have "pet names" for their pet?



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I call Willis the following other names - Baby Willis, Baby Kittens and Binky Boo

I call my new cat Lily - Miss Piggy

Plus I have several for my boyfriend. I think he may be embarressed if I told you


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Ours arent much different really..
Butch- Bootross
Smeagle- Smelly smeag (As a kitten she slept in the litter tray)
Screech- screechycat (meows soo loud and never shuts up  )
Pebbles- pebbleena
Vienna -pea brain (I dont know why she got that name, but she drew the short straw there  )


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sophie is Sophia, Sophia lauren, princess or when shes in a mood we call her "Fickle B****"

China is Baby, kitty, brat, or booger


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, better not divulge the boyfriend's pet name. Guys don't appreciate that!! :lol:


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Stix is: sneaky snake, punk, sticky, poopypants, bunny boy, brat

Kota is: little momma, kotagirl, Kota Jean, monkey, baby girl

Guess who is the good one...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Precious--Precious one of my heart, Mommy's baby girl, KeeKee baby

Blueberry--Booberry, Baby boy, KeeKee baby


----------



## momto4 (Jan 24, 2005)

*pet names for your pet*

Everyone has a pet name! We say it so often it almost becomes their new name.

Chloe- kitten pot-pie
Oliver- osta basta bean, ostaber
Sam- sammy sosa, sammy boy,samster
Sophie- mamma mia my sophia
Mario- its a me Mario!!
I know, wierd huh??


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

Pet names here, too!

*Harley - Stinky* (she had coccidia when she was a kitten and had horrid...well...you know! she smelled!)

*Ace - Little Man *(or said in baby talk as Widdle Man!)

*Lexi - Crusty* (when she was a kitten, the shepherds used to carry her around so she was constantly crusty from dog spit!)


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

Jasper - jasperian, fatty
Clover - cloverian, baby girl, little baby, momma's little girl
Tony - ton ton, toniferious, tony baloney
Jesse... Jess Jess, Squeakers


----------



## Meaile (Jul 2, 2005)

Eddy = Eddun, Edda-Butt or Eddunamabutt, sometimes Eduardo

Pinky = Pinkun, Pinky-Pie

Alice = Moew-Li

All 3 = Bittens, Bidduns or Bits


----------



## fancidots (Jun 17, 2005)

OK, here goes 

*Dagger* is Scoobert or Scooby

*Emma* is Romper Stomper

*Casper* is Sugar Kitty

*Victoria *is Toria

*Hatter* is Hatter-Cat

*Zenith* is Mister or Squirt or Squirticus or Sixty Cents because of those 2 quarter sized eyes in that dime sized head (grin)

*Tiger *is Tigger-Tiger

*Lightnin* is Pretty Girl

*Moonlight* is MamaCat

And* Bailey *(my son's cat) and *Snowbelle* (our foster kitty) always seem to be called by their proper names. ] 
:lol:

LaVon 
and the 
Fancidots Pride


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

Briar - Bri Bri, Bribinator, Bribus, Crazy Bri, Miss Bri

Quinn - Quinnbee, Miss Quinn, Quinnbis

Either one could find their name involved in a nonsense jingle such as.... Bribinator, Bribinator, furry alligator! :wink:


----------



## nklincoln (Aug 2, 2005)

Bean Head. Beans Beanie Baby for the vet cause I was embarresed to say her real name was beanhead. Hubby called her that when she found her way to us and adopted us.

Molly girl Queen. and names to bad to mention. You can probably tell she is the owner and we are her sevents.

Bean appreciates us. Molly tolerates us.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

*Sasha* - Smasha woo, Smasha pants, Gummy cat

*Smudge* - Smudgy wudgy pudgy, purrylicous

*Willow *- Willow wobbler

*Delilah* - Lilah lolliipop

*Talula* - Lulu bell

*Toby* -Toby tumbleweed, Doodlebug

They all get a turn at being called Pretty Whiskers or Monkey Face depending on what they are up to!!


----------



## cibo (Jul 31, 2005)

My Lily has many names: Ferocious Beast, Princess Tigerlily, Cutiekins, Plushy, Pretty Cat, Girlykins, and many more. :lol:


----------



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

Brutus: Handsome, Turkey (because he's an orange tabby and he looks like a turkey in certain poses)

Kit: Pretty Baby, Sweetie


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Misty - Misty-Girl, Blue
Annie - Annie-Love (from me), and Annie-Woo (from David)
Tao - Tay-Tay, Ta-meister
Nekko - Nekko Suave
Tara - Tear-Bear, Big Momma
Precious - Pwecious
Loki - Loki-Poo, Da Himmy
Donté - Stunning One
Sterling - Big Eyes, Ster-meister
Velvet - Blondie
Riley - Riley-Roo
Anya - Baby Buddha
Giles - Gilesy-Poo
Oz - Ozzy, Oz-man
Willow - Pretty girl
Nola - Squeak toy
Bandit - Bandit-Pie
Belle - Belly-Bo
Cupid - Cupie
Takoda - Tatoda
Dreamer - Dreamy, Dream, Dream Machine
Ona - Girl, Pretty Girl
Tipsy - Tipsy-Doodle
CP - CP-Man
Archer - Coonie, Coonie Man, Coonie Baby, ****-**** (he's a Maine ****)
Domo - Domo Arigato Mr. Roboto
Leia - Lei-Lei
Skywalker - Cutie-Pie, Sky


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Wow....I guess I am not the only one then...that makes me feel better. I get the feeling sometimes people think I am nuts...which I am but that's besides the point :wink: . they are all very cute name. someone posted about calling their cat a turkey and I just remembered that we call Willis a Big Turkey sometimes because when he lays down a certain way he does look like one. :lol: 

I am sure once I get to know Lily more she will get more names. For now it's miss piggy because she can eat circles around Willis.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Oh and we call Willis our little lion too....hehehe

My parents cats

Squid (that's its real name  ) - Squidly Dean, Squidza, fatty boom batty

Charlie - Charles, Chuck (that's what I call her when she is being mean)


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Well lets see....

Turvy Demeter is sometimes "Mama" because she raised most of the tribe from kittens.

Mischief is called "Thug" now and then, because hes'a smak-talking, slow walking thug-kitty from the mean streets.

Skimbleshanks is often "hobo", because he arrived here on a train from Georgia.

Etcetera is sometimes "Baby", just because she likes being babied so much.

Rumpleteaser is "Blondie" because, well, she is!

Peanut and Sassy are the new girls pound names, which they will keep. I never change the name of a cat that already has one. And the pet names aren't thought up really, they just sort of "pop-out" when the time is right. :kittyball


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

Fuzz-butt. Self explanatory, huh?


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh gosh, I can list several for each cat! 

*Munchie:*
Crunchy
Munch Babies
Crunch Babies
Munch-ola

*Tooties:*
Princess
Princess Cutie Patootie
Toots
Patoots
P.A. Toots
Supertooties

*Poopsie:*
Poopser
Patoopsie
Poopsie J Animalia
Whoopsie Poopsie
Ultrapoopsie

*Willie:*
Wills
Willso
J Willie Willso
Wills-o-motive
Wee Wild Willie

I sometimes think that are pet nicknames are more creative than their given names!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm surprised you don't call him "Wee Willie Winkie."

Remember the children's bedtime story?

Wee Willie Winkie runs through the town,
Upstairs and downstairs in his nightgown.
Tapping on the windows, peeking through the locks.
Are all the children in their beds? For now it's 8 o'clock!


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

Kahlua has alot of strange ones : Koo Koos, Koo, KK, Kitty girl, baby girl, poppy girl, muyahz, ninyas, booboos, hunnie, girly girl, Kaloos and the list just keeps on goin :lol:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

I call Marsh "dude" all the time  He loves it


----------



## kittycat (Mar 20, 2005)

Lizzie-lizzie-bee,hunny,booger,sneaky


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Ketesh: 
Pretty Lady, Cranky B*tch, Old lady

Ninquetal: 
Nink
Peanut (although that one doesn't suit her very well) 
Ninker-Stinker, Fatso (she's not really she's just a big cat)

Halcyon:
Haly
Banana (no idea why)
Fart machine (she farts when she's nervous)
Purr manufacturing plant (One of Jason's weird moments)

All of them are Baby, sweetheart and the other standards.


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Daizy can be called many pet names:

Daiz, Brat, brat cat, loud mouth lime, pretty kitty, talkative, miss kitty, evil, and wild child. 

She's evil most of the time and rules the house but underneath that cold evil exterior she's really a cuddle bug.


----------



## neko55 (Apr 17, 2005)

i call neko "shmuki" sometimes


----------



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

Donaldjr1969 said:


> Oh gosh, I can list several for each cat!
> 
> *Munchie:*
> Crunchy
> ...


----------



## joharriforce4 (Jun 28, 2005)

:lol: THis makes me feel better reading these... I dont feel all alone calling my cat silly little nicknames!

Spooky's nicknames are: Boo-Boo Kitty (cause his name is Spooky and it goes with the whole ghost thing), Spookers, Toot-toot ( I dont know where that one came from, just sounded cute so it stuck!), Mister Spooky, Ke-ke (my baby brother called him that trying to say "Kittie kittie"), Spoiled B*st*rd, Spook, Little Panther and Beatley-kittie. 

Gosh I didnt realize how many nicknames he does have... no wonder the poor thing can't keep straight what his real name is!!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Becasuse of their size difference their newest nicknames are
Sweet Potato and Tater Tot    

*Malcolm*
Bubba
Malcolm-shmalcolm
shmalcolm
Malcolm X
Sweet Potato


*Ophelia*
Ophie/Oph
Ophadoph
Sweet Pea
Sweetness
Badness
Tater Tot


----------



## demented_roadie (Nov 13, 2004)

Minority's nickname is Sprickles. Thats because his coat is almost always sprickled. Some others he has managed to get are: Mr sh**ty, Pr*ck, Sprickles the Toy Hunter and Spooky Little Ginger cat.
He also gets called Mr Sandman occassionally.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

My cats name is thomas from those really old commercials wehre the cat talks. But in the 90s there was a band i really liked called primus, they had a song called tommy the cat. I call him that some times.


"many a head snapped for double,
Even triple, takes as this vivacious feline made her her way into the
Delta of the alleyway where the most virile of the young tabbys were
Known to hang out. they hung in droves. such a multitude of
Masculinity could only be found in one place... and that was
O’malley’s alley. the air was thick with cat calls (no pun intended)
But not even a muscle in her neck did twitch as she sauntered up into
The heart of the alley. she knew what she wanted. she was lookin’
For that stud bull, the he cat. and that was me. tommy the cat is my
Name and I say unto thee...

Say baby do you wanna lay down by me"


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Halifax - Muffin, Cotton, Puffy, Puff, Sweetest Muffin Face, Sweetest Kitty in the Whole Wide World!, Dumpling, Puffin.

Kiley - Black Face, PJ Bottoms, Puff Pants, Sissy, Flat Face, Precious Puff, Sassy Pants, Pumpkin.

Momoko - Momo, Puff, Girl, Girly, Pain the Butt, NO!


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

Sebastian - B, Basty Boy, Mr. Man
Phoebe - Pheeeeeebs, Sunshine Girl
Puck - Pucky, Pucky Cat, Puckster
Amber - Amber Boy
Pumpkin - Pump, Pump-a-kin
Buick - Snuggle boy, little black cat


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Apr 18, 2005)

Ever so often, and I haven't noticed a pattern of any particular time or reason for changing her name, I'll call Paizly "payzree"


----------



## Luciole (Aug 19, 2005)

My Siamese is named Parker but I usually call him Pobrecito (spanish for poor little boy), little boy, stinky, or rat-cat


----------



## kristen98 (Feb 2, 2005)

Muffins: Moo Moo, Mooshy, Mufasa, Moofy, Moomy, Mufalletta

Macy: May-May, Macelina

When referring to both of them, my husband and I call them "the Moomies". :lol: :lol: Like, when we are away for the night or something, I will say.... I wonder how the moomies are doing. How stupid, right?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Baby: kitten, sweetie, kitten Baby, best kitten in the world, sweet kitten, beautiful Baby, honey, number one kitten, I could go on! :lol:


----------



## EmilyH (Sep 4, 2005)

This is a fun question! I like reading through everyone's names! 

We have:

Penny - penny-wenny, pen-pen, penny pilbur

Pretzel - big boy, pretzy-wetzy

Thumbelina - thumbels

and my 6yo dd has names for her precious one-eyed cat, Flower:
princess, my beauty, beautiful girl, my precious love...

I really believe that the treatment this cat has received from her new 6 yo mistress has made her feel beautiful again. When we found her in a parking lot, one eye was literally hanging out of her head, and she looked - well - terrible. My daughter named her "Flower" so that she would "feel beautiful." Awww!


----------



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

That's so sweet, Emily! I bet Flower really does feel beautiful. 

I told my girl cat, Lily that her full name is Lily Rose cuz she so pretty like those flowers she is named after and she just gives me the loving eye look. So ya know they understand. :wink:


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

*Ashley*: Princess, Beautiful, Pretty Girl

*Ivan*: T Bone

Gaylord doesn't really have any...he's just Gaylord. :lol:


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Now that I have had Lily for a while and she has developed a personality I thought I would dredge this old post back up.

Lily: Lilith (when she is being prissy), Baby Girl/Baby Lil'/Baby Little (when she is being cute), Chewie/Chewbacca (her cry sounds like chewbacca from star wars), Crab/Crabella (when she is being grumpy)


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

All of my kitties are called Gorgeous or Beautiful at some point during the day.

Tinkerbell: Inky-Binky, Snake, General Snakeskin, Rumpelstiltskin
Minnie: Min-Bin, Frankenstein, Shamoo
Jazmine: Jaz-Ma-Taz, Princess Jazmine
Trixie: Trixie-Pixie, Monster, My Little Lion


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Felix - feelie bot / feelie fow / mogbot

Monkey - mogweed / spunky / mogweisel 

Midnight - middle / midshite / little mog


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Mango*- Mango Man, goobs, goober,spingler/spangler

I sing this jingle to him all the time -Minga mango and a pinga pango and a tinga tinga tinga tango, Mango. Sounds like I am insane I know.


----------



## Kryssi5 (Mar 26, 2006)

I call Giselle, who's a mommy's girl, Gizzie and Madam Giselle, because she own's the house. Now my bf's calls her Gassy (?)

Missie- Missie Mae, Miss Miss, or Missie Mae Potato, again my bf calls her that

Macie- since I'm not fond of that name and my bf named her I call her Macie Marie, Mace Mace Marie or Mama Mace since she gave birth a year ago

Honey Cat got her name from me calling my bf Honey. She was a feral cat that kept pushing on my heater duct, I guess she lived under my house and when I said Honey, she'd start pushing and begging for food. I trapped her and she now lives inside. The sad thing is, she's certainly not a Honey!

I constantly rescue and find homes for feral cats. I have one now I call Prissie or Princess. I have another who's a relation of Missie who I named Minnie who I call Min Min.

My mom has a cat that Macie had who I named Ali, my brother named Misha, and my mom named Boo Boo. Ali Misha Boo Boo I call her and the sad thing is she knows all of those names and all of those named combine.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

This is a funny thread!  
Little-one - Leetle wan (sing song)
Nanook - Nookala, wookie, mookie
Both - boo boo, banana, banana head, monkey,petunia, little bear, sh**head (in the most affectionate way!)
God, it sounds even silleir in print!  Poor kitties, it's all so undignified.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Zoee = Big Zo or Princess Zoee
Zack = Zacky
Lamar = Mar Mar
Mateo = Mateo


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

A lot, but you wouldn't understand them :lol: .


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

try us


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

:lol: ok:
Thorgal (dog) : m'n ventje, ellende, beerke, varken, witte, engel.
Loki (cat): streep, Lolo, Lokipoki, lopokipi, meneer Kak, schoonheid.
Merlijn: Melijntje, merlijnpepijn, Merlijntje Konijntje, Mister Black, arm dutske.

Need a translation?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

The cats all get called "Muffin", "Fuzzbutt", "Babygirl", "Wub", "Lovebucket", "Furbag", "Itty-Bitty-Kitty", and other names I can't recall at the moment. We're big on pet names in this house :roll: 

*Beeper* - Old Girl, Bleep, Beepster, Yowler, Black Death (to chipmunks, that is :wink

*Scully*- Booze (she actually gets called this more often that she is called by her real name - she now answers to it ), Mama, Sculler, Scully-Wully-Boo, Squishy Face, Punkin

*Miko*- Baby, Monkey, Moose, Lard (she _is_ is our biggest cat, at a whopping 11 pounds :lol

*Stephanie* - Weffie, Roswell ('cause of her grey fur and huge almond eyes), Princess, Wee One, Whiner


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Moogy is "mon petit oiseau" witch means my little birdie because she tchurps a lot like a bird... 

Keiko is "mon petit bébé d'amour" my little love baby, we fell in love with her the minute she came home 2 months ago and we love her more every day...

Pixelle is gona be "mon petit lapin" my little bunny because we're gonna have her next friday and Easter is comming...


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

*Kit N.* is sometimes "Kidden" or "Katten", before she mellowed out a lot recently, she was also known as "The Crackhead". I heard a lot of people I knew in Michigan refer to someone who was stupid or crazy as a crackhead and it just stuck.

*Dude* had a pretty bad gas problem when we first got him so we called him "Pooter" a lot, then we modified it to "Duder" when that went away, since it rhymed with Pooter. Here lately he has earned the title of "Crackhead".

*Dusty* is her "real" name, I guess but I like to call her "The DustBunny". It's on her name tag that way too. When she has a kitty fit and does some crazy things we call her "Crackhead Jr."

*Pearl* was called "Pearlie" or "Pretty Girl". I miss her so much. I got a little teary-eyed and sniffly today because I was thinking about her, and my husband just walked by and said, "I miss her too." How did he know?


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

*names*

i call my cat Suki....angel cakes when shes good... and monster chops when shes nasty, and when she steals things (shes a klepto) she gets called hairy sneak thief!!!


----------



## Lululemon (Mar 1, 2006)

Lily: Lil, Lillaby, Lilly-Billy, Silly Lily
Smokey: Sokey, Sokes, Smokes


----------



## boojagirl (Feb 9, 2006)

Pip Squeek....Pippi or Pepsi
Pumpkin.....Pumpi Kins
Booja.....Boojababy


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

Bella is a little on the heavy side. Therefore... Belly, Tubby, Piglet, Her Royal Fatness, Miss Thing, Thingie, and Hooker because she'll do ANYTHING for belly-rubs!

Dusty is only Bubba or Bubbie Wubbie. In fact, he doesn't respond to his name, just Bubbie...


----------



## arcoone (Feb 23, 2006)

*Hehe*

This is funny, I thought my family was the only one that gave thier pets nicknames. My cat Askua, is called pugilicus, (on account of her fat belly) meow meow, (for he incessant meowing) and askalator, (this is from my boyfriend I have no idea how he came up with it. It kind of sounds like escalator)

Thats it for her names!

~Beth


----------

